
Super() considered hmmm-ful - clessg
http://raganwald.com/2015/12/23/super-considered-hmmmful.html
======
ravicious
I still think that by preferring composition over inheritance things are just
simpler and you don't have to trouble yourself with super or with before/after
calls.

Maybe I just haven't been bitten by the dependencies labyrinth yet.

